
Namespaced Gists - geetarista
https://github.com/blog/1406-namespaced-gists
======
purephase
This is great. But, one request if you're in meddling with gists, could you
make them work with orgs!

Please and thanks.

------
solox3
Wow, I'm impressed, Github. You also fixed the problem for users whose user
names are numbers#. Two birds, one stone!

# Originally, gist.github.com/abc was the gist page for a user, and
gist.github.com/123 was a gist URL. Numeric users were brought to unrelated
gists of that ID.

~~~
belper
So, now anyone can register a pure numeric user (e.g. 30) of an old gist to
block <https://gist.github.com/30> from redirecting?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
yep: <https://gist.github.com/2927038> used to redirect here:
<https://gist.github.com/doubleotoo/2927038> (in Google results)

------
happypeter
The fact that now I can, on other people's computer, type
gist.github.com/my_username, show people all my snippets, makes my day! Thx
guys, you've always been so thoughtful.

~~~
loeg
On the other hand, I'm terrified ;-).

